# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  ورقة  عمل  منبر  مريخاب أونّ لاين  لللقاء  التفاكرى غداً

## مانديلا-89

*سيعقد غداً السبت اللقاء التفاكرى المريخى الكبير 
بقاعة الصداقه بالخرطوم ووجهت الدعوه للمشاركة 
فيه للجميع منّ قبل الأمانة العامه 0 
أرى أنّْ يدخل المنبر إلى هذا اللقاء برؤيةٍ موحده 
تقدم على شكل ورقة عمل ليتم نقاشها فى اللقاء 
فى هذا البوست نقدم بعض المقترحات لعضوية المنبر 
لتكون محتوىً لهذه الورقه بعد نقاشها حذفاً وإضافه 
من قبلكم حتى يتبناها المشاركين منّ المنبر فى اللقاء 
بعد إجازتها من هيئة شورى المنبر 0 

مقترحات ورقة العمل لللقاء التفاكرى المريخى 


1 / أ تقديم الشكر والإشاده للسيد جمال الوالى لجهده 
المخلص الدؤوب للنهضه بالمريخ والتقدم به نحو 
العلو فى كل المجالات باذلاً وقته وماله وصحته و 

تقديمه لكل ما يمكن فى سبيل ذلك الهدف 0 

ب / الإعتذار له عنّ كلّ ما مسه من إساءآت خلال
الفترة الماضيه 0 
ج/ مناشدته للعوده إلى مواصلة جهوده الثره منّ أجلّ 
المريخ وجماهيره التى تقدر كلّ ما قدم 0 


2 0 التوصيه بتعديل النظام الأساسى للنادى فيما 
يتعلق بالعضويه وفتح باب عضوية النادى على 
مصراعيه دون قيود لكل مريخى تثبت مريخيته 
إذا كان فى العاصمة أو الولايات والأقاليم أو فى 
خارج السودان دون تمييز بين عضويه وأخرى 
طالما كان الجميع متقيداً بواجباته تجاه الكيان و 
محترماً لمواثيقه مما يفتح رافداً مهماً لتوسعة  
مواعين المصادر الماليه للنادى 0 

3 0 التوصيه لأن يكون مجلس إدارة النادى أكثر  
حرصاً وإنتباهاً فى حماية مصالح الكيان و 
تصديه بكل قوةٍ وعزم لكل ما يحاك ضده 
مع الأخذ فى الإعتبار لكل ما تعرض له 
المريخ من ظلمٍ وتحيزٍ للخصم خلال السنوات 
الماضيه 0 
4 0 الإنتباه جيد اً لما يدبر للمريخ من قبل  
أجهزة الإتحاد المختلفه كاللجنة المنظمه و 
لجنة الإنضباط التى تكيل بمعايير غير 
معايير العدل ولجنة التحكيم التى تبذل 
كلّ ما فى جهدها لتحويل البطولات إلى 

إتجاهٍ واحد 0 
وعلى مجلس إدارة المريخ عدم تفويت ما

يفعله  
الحكام فى مباريات أندية الممتاز الأخرى 
مما يؤثر سلباً على المريخ وقد كان 
هذا الموسم خير مثال لذلك التأثير 0 



5 0 ملاحظة الغياب التام للدائرة القانونيه للمريخ 
وعدم تصديها القوى لكل ما يحاك للنادى من 
مؤآمرات وإساءآت مما يستدعى إعادة النظر 
فى هذه الدائره والعمل على إيكال عملها 
لمنّ يستطيعون الدفاع عنّ مصالح النادى 
ومتابعة قضاياه بكل قوه 0 



6 0 تلاحظ الضعف البائن فى عطاء الإعلام المريخى 
وعدم توحده فى الرؤى والقضايا التى يتصدى 
لها مما مكنّ إعلام الخصم من السيطرة الإعلامية 
المطلقه على الساحه لدرجة أن الأجهزة المنوطه بإدارة 
كرة القدم أصبحت تخشى بطشته وتضع حساباتها على 
أساس تجنب غضبته مما أضر بالمريخ وجعل عرضه مباحاً  
لإعلام الخصم  دون  الخشية  من  ردة  الفعل  المعاكسه 0  

7 0 تسجيل صوت لومٍ واضح للصراعات التى ملاءت 
الساحة المريخيه فى الفترة الماضيه للدرجة التى 
أباحتّْ لبعض المريخيين التعامل مع خصومهم 
ضدّْ مصالح ناديهم ومناشدة الجميع للوقوف 
صفاً واحداً منّْ أجل مصلحة الكيان 0 

8 0 روابط المشجعيين يجب أنّ ترتفع بمستوى أدائها 
وأن تتخلى عن السلبيه بعدم التواجد الكثيف فى 
جميع مباريات الزعيم كما إن عليها أنّ تكون 
عيناً و اعيه وأذناً مفتحه لكل ما يحاك ضد 
لاعبى المريخ وعليها الإستلهام بكل ماحدث فى 
الفترة الماضيه مع الأخذ فى الإعتبار اللاعبين وارغو 
النفطى وراجى كأمثله 0 



9 0 التأكيد على صفوية المريخ وجماهيره بعدم 

المبادرة بالهجوم والإساءة للغير مع تأكيد 

إنّ ذلك لايمنع مطلقاً مبداء العين بالعين والسن 
بالسن والبادى أظلم 0
*

----------


## غندور

*كفيت وأوفيت...
توحيد الرؤى والجهود مقدمة للتميز..
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*شن خليت يا عمنا 
سلم يراعك واضف على ذلك من منطلق 
السن بالسن والعين بالعين 
استنفار كل صاحب نفوز بالشرطه او الاجهزه الامنيه ليردوا 
على الترصد واللعب خارج المستطيل مثل ماحدث مع وارقو وراجى
هنالك ترصد واضح لكسر شوكه الاقوياء من ابناء المريخ ومسؤلينا
لايحركون ساكنا ليس جبنا منهم ولكن مثاليه زائده لاتنفع فى هذا الزمن الاشتر
لابد ان نكون لوبى يعمل على مبدأ السن بالسن فهم ملئ بالتصرفات الغريبه 
فلا احد معصوم ولكننا نترفع عن اللعب الغير نزيه فمن هنا وساخه بى وساخه
ولو فعلنا ذلك والله لامحلى ولا خارجى مايشموا شئ 
ولا نامت اعين الجبناء

*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*فكرة رائعة جدا مع انو الزمن بقى ضيق _ربنا يوفق
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*ماشاء الله ... ياكبير كل نقطه بمثابه نواه لمجموعه اوراق عمل ... اون لاين سيكون دوما في الموعد تسلم كبيرنا
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*تسلم عمنا مانديلا على الطرح الجميل واضبف بعض النقاط لحديثك

1- الاهتمام الكامل بجهاز الاشبال وتكوين ادارة منفصلة لرعاية الجهاز مع استجلاب كادر فنى مؤهل ليستطيع قيادة فريق الاشبال اجنبى كان او محلى مع الاهتمام بمدرسة حراس المرمى لندرة المواهب فى هذة الخانة وكذلك مدرسة البراعم. حتى تكون هذة الروافد هى شريان الحياة للفريق الاول . وتحويل كل المبالغ التى تصرف على المحترفين لهذة الروافد حتى يشتد عودها
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الاهتمام بتنشيط الاستثمار لينعتق المريخ من سيطرة اصحاب الاموال 
مع الاشارة لفشل كل المجالس السابقة فى تفعيل ملف الاستثمار
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*تحويل دار النادى من دار للعب الكوتشية والدومينو والونسة
الى نادى اسرى اجتماعى ثقافى ليكون نواء لحركة ثقافية اجتماعية
وتجمع اسرى يربط كل ابناء الاسرة المريخية
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*ماذا نقول عمنا ماندلا لقد كفيت ووفيت
لك الشكر الجزيل
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*كلّ  مقترحات  خالد  سليمان طه الثلاثه   أرى 

أنّ  تضاف البند  العاشروالحادى عشروالثانى

عشر  0

بالنسبه  لتوصيته  بتحويل  ما  يصرف على

المحترفين  الى  الناشئين  أرى أن  من الأفضل

إقتراح وجود موازنه  خاصه بالشباب والناشئين

دون ذكر المحترفين إذ قد  يحتاج   النادى لبعضهم0
*

----------


## كشة حموري

*وانزال مبدأ الشفافية في العمل واختيار التنفيذيين وفق اسس علمية ...وابعاد البطانة التي تعمل لمصلحتها وتسترزق من المريخ....
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*العم  ماندلا لقد كفيت ووفيت"""
نامل ان تكلل هذه الجهود بالنجاح""

*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*ارجو ان تتم طباعة ورقة العمل بعد الاتفاق على بنودها وان يتم توزيعها على الحضور قبل بداية المؤتمر
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*حبابيبنا مانديلا لافض فوك 
أوتفقك علي كل ماجاء بالبنود وما أضافه الغالي خالد 
واسمحو لي ببعض الاضافة:
1- أن يسعي مجلس المريخ جاهداً لترسيخ مبدأ الشوري وتكامل قطاعات الكيان المختلفة معه من خلال عقد ورش عمل أو مؤتمرات تفاكرية دورية أري أن تكون مرتين في العام بنهاية كل دورة من دورات المسابقة الاساسية
2- توحيد الخطاب الاعلامي للمجلس والعمل علي الحفاظ علي سمعة الكيان التي تبثها وسائل الاعلام المختلفة ... مع ضرورة التأكيد علي الزامية المجلس بأن يكون مطلعاً علي مايدور في الساحة الاعلامية وخاصة في المنابر والمنتديات المريخية التي يوجد فيها كثير من التوثيق والالمام بالأحداث التي تهم الكيان
3- السعي الجاد علي قيام قنوات اعلامية مسموعة ومرئية تحفظ للمريخ حقه من الحملة المنظمة التي تتبعها القنوات العاملة في التعتيم الاعلامي علي المريخ حتي يتم تواصل الأجيال الحديثة بتاريخ وموروثات النادي العظيم
4- التأكيد علي ضرورة تكاملية البناء العلمي لمكونات فريق كرة القدم بالحث الفوري علي انشاء الوحدة الطبية المجهزة بالكوادر المتخصصة والمعدات بالاضافة لترقية الأداء في جانب الارشاد النفسي والاجتماعي
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*عودتنا دائما على السبق يامدير..يعطيك الف عافيه
  اضف على كل ماسبق التعامل بشفافيه وحزم مع كل مقصر..ادارة لاعبين وجهاز فنى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماشاء الله عليك مانديلا كفيت ووفيت ياريت تحضر اللقاء التفاكري وتعرض الورقة دي نيابة عن اعضاء المنبر
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*سوف نكون غدا حضورا ان شاء الله ممثلين للمنبر ولكن حسب راى ان يتم التركيز على فريق الكرة والمناشط الرياضية الاخرى وفى كيفية بناء فريق يلبى الطموحات وبناء استراتيجية طموحة فى الكتابة وكيفية تناول المواضيع فى كل الاوقات (الهذيمة والنصر) مع وضع خط احمر لا يمكن تجاوزه لا يستفيد منها المنافسين وضربنا بها

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

شن خليت يا عمنا 
سلم يراعك واضف على ذلك من منطلق 
السن بالسن والعين بالعين 
استنفار كل صاحب نفوز بالشرطه او الاجهزه الامنيه ليردوا 
على الترصد واللعب خارج المستطيل مثل ماحدث مع وارقو وراجى
هنالك ترصد واضح لكسر شوكه الاقوياء من ابناء المريخ ومسؤلينا
لايحركون ساكنا ليس جبنا منهم ولكن مثاليه زائده لاتنفع فى هذا الزمن الاشتر
لابد ان نكون لوبى يعمل على مبدأ السن بالسن فهم ملئ بالتصرفات الغريبه 
فلا احد معصوم ولكننا نترفع عن اللعب الغير نزيه فمن هنا وساخه بى وساخه
ولو فعلنا ذلك والله لامحلى ولا خارجى مايشموا شئ 
ولا نامت اعين الجبناء



 


  بالنسبه  لإستنفارالشرطه وغيرها من  الأجهزة  

الرسميه  لوّ توفرت عدالة التعامل   فلنّ  نحتاج  

للإستنفار 0


الترصد  واضح وصريح وعلنى  ومنّ  يقومون

بذلك  معروفون  0


فى أول  محاوله  للرد  على  الإساءآت رأيتم

كيف  تحرك  الهلال وأجهزته  وإعلامه   لذا

لابد  من  تفعيل  مبداء  العين بالعين  والسن

بالسن 0 

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يوسف سالم
					

فكرة رائعة جدا مع انو الزمن بقى ضيق _ربنا يوفق



 
تمّ الإعلان   عن اللقاء  متأخراً

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

ماشاء الله ... ياكبير كل نقطه بمثابه نواه لمجموعه اوراق عمل ... اون لاين سيكون دوما في الموعد تسلم كبيرنا



 
مشاركتم    والأعزاء  بإدارة  الداخل   مهمه  لطرح الرؤى  الحبيب  عبد  العظيم  
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

ارجو ان تتم طباعة ورقة العمل بعد الاتفاق على بنودها وان يتم توزيعها على الحضور قبل بداية المؤتمر



 

فكره  جيده  نأمل أن  يقوم  بها ا لأبناء بالداخل
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*مقترحات  كشه  حمورى و   نصر الدين  والبرنسيسه

أيضاً يمكن  تنقيحها   وإضافتها  0
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ماشاء الله عليك مانديلا كفيت ووفيت ياريت تحضر اللقاء التفاكري وتعرض الورقة دي نيابة عن اعضاء المنبر



 


 بإذن الله  لنّ  يقصر   الأحباء بالداخل نسبة  لوجودى

خارج  السودان  0

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

سوف نكون غدا حضورا ان شاء الله ممثلين للمنبر ولكن حسب راى ان يتم التركيز على فريق الكرة والمناشط الرياضية الاخرى وفى كيفية بناء فريق يلبى الطموحات وبناء استراتيجية طموحة فى الكتابة وكيفية تناول المواضيع فى كل الاوقات (الهذيمة والنصر) مع وضع خط احمر لا يمكن تجاوزه لا يستفيد منها المنافسين وضربنا بها



 

الحبيب أرخبيل

 اللقاء سيكون  مفتوحاً   لمناقشة  كلّ القضايا المريخيه

وإعتقد  أنها  فرصه  مناسبه  لطرح رؤية  المنبر  حول

العديد  من  القضايا  المريخيه 0

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*كل الأحبه  الذين  تداخلوا  إشادةً  بالموضوع

لهم  كل  الشكر  والتقدير   وننتظر بقية الآراء 0
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*الأحباء   :

 القطانى -   أفريكانو -  جواندى -  إيهاب -  رياض -  عبد  العظيم حاج عمر

حافظ  النور - عبد العزيز- أرخبيل   -   غندور   وكل  منّ  يستطيع  وتسمح له

ظروفه  كم  يكون  جميلا  لو تفضلتم  بالمشاركه وطرح  مقترحات   المنبر  فى 

ورقة  عمل موحده  على الجميع 0
*

----------

